# extra money for my reptiles



## BillieJeAn (Aug 19, 2011)

so, i make knit hats, aprons (like work aprons, thick material and stuff, and bibs to make a little extra spending money for my reptiles. to get them cage decors and things like that. 
thats: $10 mailed. i usually sell them for $7 but i dont have to pay for mailing cost when i do that. uhmmm, oh, yeah, theres a discount if you want more than one. just pm me or email me
aprons: $15 mailed, usually $12 when i dont have to pay for mailing costs. hard material, great for woodworkers, anyone working on cars, etc. they have pockets. also a discount for more than one. 
bibs: $3.50 each. no discount on orders under 10  sorry 

i just thought i'd give this a try, since i'd like to buy my iguana some more branches and plants, plus im trying to buy a new tegu. so if anyone is interested just let me know, i can put up all kinds of pictures of what i make.  
the hats are choice colors and designs, the bibs and aprons have already been made and im out of material for now, but theres a huge selection
my email is [email protected]


----------



## jerobi2k (Aug 19, 2011)

hey Billie, Id love to help out just to help get your babies some more goodies. going to pm you for a hat or 2.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 19, 2011)

[attachment=3091]


jerobi2k said:


> hey Billie, Id love to help out just to help get your babies some more goodies. going to pm you for a hat or 2.



here are a few examples of hats i've made recently


----------



## jerobi2k (Aug 19, 2011)

BillieJeAn said:


> jerobi2k said:
> 
> 
> > hey Billie, Id love to help out just to help get your babies some more goodies. going to pm you for a hat or 2.
> ...



niice, very cool. look good to me, whip me up 2 boyish ones, and Ill get a money order out to you Saturday 1st thing!  nothing like helping someone trying to help take care of their pets! take your time with it no rush.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 19, 2011)

jerobi2k said:


> BillieJeAn said:
> 
> 
> > jerobi2k said:
> ...



okay cool, i should have them finished in just a few days


----------



## jdpFL (Aug 19, 2011)

Got any pics of baby bibs?


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 19, 2011)

jdpFL said:


> Got any pics of baby bibs?



here are a few examples of bibs, i i have many more though. many more designs. 
and the other two pictures are an example of the aprons. i have a lot more of those too


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 26, 2011)

these are all awesome! i wish i had a baby, those bibs are adorable lol. i think there are some websites where you can sell these things too, etsy might be one. good luck with the sales!


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 26, 2011)

When I shoot you the money for shipping ill toss in some extra for a few knit hats =0) I have two little ones, a boy and a girl... and if this winter is anything like the last, they'll be needing them!


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 26, 2011)

etsy costs more than i would make  i tried. thanks though! 

wow, you're awesome!! i would love that, i'll be sure to make them nice and thick and warm for your little ones


----------



## Kebechet (Aug 26, 2011)

Have you considered sewing custom reptile harnesses or leashes? You might have more luck here if you did that  I know plenty of people are always looking for that something for their reptiles.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 26, 2011)

i havent! thats such a good idea though, i'll have to try it out and see what i can come up with


----------



## Kebechet (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad I was able to help


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 26, 2011)

i'll find some nylon and dig out my sewing machine and get to work


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 26, 2011)

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=lizard+harness&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&biw=1536&bih=850&tbm=isch&tbnid=kfCMyfD9CDzk-M:&imgrefurl=http://www.squidoo.com/lizard-harnesses-and-leads&docid=aKNrxcThjyVJoM&w=250&h=181&ei=dTZYTtiDOoamsAK3rvCqDA&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=1097&vpy=210&dur=485&hovh=135&hovw=181&tx=90&ty=62&page=1&tbnh=136&tbnw=182&start=0&ndsp=30&ved=1t:429,r:12,s:0 

haha i saw this, this is something i could do easily, anyone interested?


----------



## Lynda (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm interested! great idea


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 26, 2011)

Lynda said:


> I'm interested! great idea



awesome, i'll start messing around with that and see what i can do  i just made a quick harness out of an old leash, i didnt use measurments and i would need to get a few things to make it stronger, prettier, adjustable, etc. but here is my quick, ten minute harness, of course if someone were to order one, it would look a thousand times better and have clasps or whatever 


BillieJeAn said:


> Lynda said:
> 
> 
> > I'm interested! great idea
> ...


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 29, 2011)

so, i've made a couple of reptile harnesses, if anyones interested i can make a few for you!!


----------



## jerobi2k (Sep 23, 2011)

hey Billie, got my hats they are great thanks again for all your work. very awsome, great stuff


----------



## frost (Sep 23, 2011)

BillieJeAn said:


> jerobi2k said:
> 
> 
> > hey Billie, Id love to help out just to help get your babies some more goodies. going to pm you for a hat or 2.
> ...


is that a pokeball? on the right?


----------



## BillieJeAn (Sep 23, 2011)

frost said:


> BillieJeAn said:
> 
> 
> > jerobi2k said:
> ...


It sure is!!


----------

